# Why I only use gamakatsu circle hooks.....



## erock (Aug 6, 2010)

Those things dig in and never let go....







And yes, thats my hand..lol


----------



## erock (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Mud Minnow (Aug 6, 2010)

man... thats gotta hurt.


----------



## milltown (Aug 6, 2010)

Ouch!!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2010)

HOw did you get it out?  Did you just push it through?


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 6, 2010)

erock said:


> Those things dig in and never let go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OUUUUUUCCCCCHHHHHHH......But it'd have been a keeper next year E...


----------



## erock (Aug 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> HOw did you get it out?  Did you just push it through?



I tried while I was still on the boat. Didnt have the "stones" to push it all the way out. I had to go to the ER in Brunswick and let the doctor do it. 

Had some clients jump a massive tarpon and it bent the hook a little. In the process of trying to bend in back with my pliers, the hook snapped and slammed deep in my hand.(lesson learned)

Come to find out the tip of the hook broke off in the fishs mouth which made it a flat surface at the point and the reason it was hard for me to push through myself.

 You should have heard the "POP!" when the doctor pushed it through. I thought my wife was going to puke..lol


----------



## gtparts (Aug 6, 2010)

Hooks are cheap. I wouldn't try to reset the curvature now, unless it was the very last hook and I was on a deserted island, Gama or otherwise.   Yeah, I'm a crybaby and willing to admit it!

Hopefully others will learn from this. 

Getting nauseous just thinking about it!


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 6, 2010)

That looks like it hurt a little.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel your pain brother...


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 6, 2010)

Did you holler?? I would have.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

Most things don`t bother me. That does! Rough!!


----------



## Gunny146 (Aug 6, 2010)

oof, that's making me cringe. WOW!!!!!!


----------



## capt stan (Aug 6, 2010)

Been there, done that, not fun, welcome to the club!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 6, 2010)

Out of all the things, a hook in the hand will still make you draw up a little. Whew.


----------



## Bradley_G (Aug 6, 2010)

sunday I took a friend out, and while bream fishing he somehow managed to stick a size 10 baitholder hook into his head, beyond the barb. we were out on the boat and just got started so he told me just to get it out, because he couldnt get it out backwards. I had to poke it through with a pair of pliers and cut the eye of and pull it out.

I could not do piercings for a living, that was rough.


----------



## DIXIETWISTER (Aug 6, 2010)

ouch..... I never had one that bad, but it is a hazard we all face, it will probly happen to me again.....keep your tetanus shots up to date.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 7, 2010)

capt stan said:


> Been there, done that, not fun, welcome to the club!



x2!!! It sucks.



Is that a wedding ring on your finger, Eric????? Did you give up and quit too?


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome to the club!  I had about a 5# jack crevalle flopping around on the end of my thumb one time.  No one in the boat could force it all the way through, so I ended up in the emergency room.  He tried to force a straight needle with a hollow point down the shank and cover the barb.  Never could wrap my head around that procedure.  Doc finally gave up and forced it on through.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 7, 2010)

Hold him hook !!!! That is why i use Gamakatsu circle hooks on big cats.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 7, 2010)

Ouch! Been that, done there! Twice! Once on lunch break and fortunately the guy at urgent care got me back to work pretty quick. I was topwater fishin and hung it in the grass. I snatched it out and stuck my forearm up just in time to stop it from hittin' me between the eyes. 2 of the trebles buried in the arm. Second time in a tourney, first fish was a spastic lady fish that was floppin and droppin stuf all over the boat and i ended up with a lip diver and lady fish embedded in my hand. that was early so i fished with the treble in the back of my hand all day and when i got to urgent care the doc said he knew all about the procedure. half hour later he tells the nurse to get the other doc. the next thing i heard was "you can't back it out!" not only was he trying to back it out he made an incension to try and assist the backout which had to be stitched up. BUT, I gotta say, you out did yourself by sticking a single hook, especially circle! Well done!!!


----------



## Southbound (Aug 8, 2010)

My niece paid money to get that done to her belly button!   I gotta hand it to you I have never seen someone pierce thier hand.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 12, 2010)

Southbound said:


> My niece paid money to get that done to her belly button!   I gotta hand it to you I have never seen someone pierce thier hand.



 thats a good one!!


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 12, 2010)

I did it when I was 14. A friend was casting in his yard and asked me to unfoul a hook from a bush...
I made such a fuss at the Hospital the Dr tied me down in something called a papoose board made of ply wood and Velcro straps.
In the same room was a grizzed man holding his hand. He shouted at me to stop wiggling so the Dr could hurry up and see him. he has the old wire belt 12 penny nail driven clean through his thumb knuckle.
When the Dr was done w/ me, he walked over to the guy and asked to see his hand. As he held it, he told the guy "Nurse BEAUTIFUL" was fixing a pain killer...she was to his hard right and batting her eyes. As the man stared at her the Dr pulled some pliers out of his pocket and yanked the nail out.
They had to just about tackle him as he chased the Dr around the ER w/ blood squirting from two holes.
I will never make the same fuss when it's my turn again.

cw


----------



## HuntNTails (Aug 14, 2010)

Southbound said:


> My niece paid money to get that done to her belly button!   I gotta hand it to you I have never seen someone pierce thier hand.



I think I'd chose a straight needle instead or a barbed one.


----------



## erock (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, yesterday was one year since this happened. And guess what? I had the same family that witnessed this on the boat today. Im happy to report no injuries this time. 

Except for a few trout and whiting that are missing some side meat.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Aug 7, 2011)

Been their done that, funny thing.
I got a trout hook buried  in my cuticle of my left pointing finger
long story short- Black female Dr was cutting out the hook and said
" Why won't it come out". Me-" there's a barb on the end"
Dr- "Whats a barb?" funny now..


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 8, 2011)

Back in 2002, my dear ole departed Dad hooked me just left of my mouth in the cheek as he cast for trout.  I tried to force the hook barb through to cut it and back it out but could not without tearing my cheek apart.  So, we rode back to the dock.  We did cut the leader line and just left it in my face.  My wife stared at me and asked what happened.  Pop told her he did it and insisted on going with me to get a doctor to extricate it.  It was winter so I felt no pain due to the cold weather.  The nurses just laughed without trying to conceal their mirth. It was an Eagle Claw trout hook!
I had a tetnus shot and no mark was left in a few days.  It was an experience for two Marines.  He was one, too,  who had survived Guam and Iwo Jima, without a scratch, but this event did shake him up a bit.  A fully stocked first aid kit on you boat is a must!
Thanks for sharing your experience!
Capt. Jimmy Newman


----------



## Jranger (Aug 8, 2011)

Ouch! I feel your pain bro...
I got mine a few weeks ago (already posted), lucky for me the barb made it out so I could cut it off. The very next trip my fishing partner did the same thing on the same hole with the same bait!


----------



## 56willysnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Be there done that!  ER doc had to borrow my pliers too!


----------



## Trizey (Aug 8, 2011)

I've done it twice with Bull Redfish and Owner treble hooks.  Both times I had to pull it out.  My dad did it to himself two years ago, but his went thru and I clipped the barb.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a rapala treble hook embed under my index fingernail one time trying to dehook a bass while fishing in a pond behind the house.  I walked in the house with blood running down my arm my little girl screamed and ran the other way, my wife wanted to help but there was no way to push it through, I just had to pull it out the way it went in and let the barb bring finger meat with it.


----------



## erock (Aug 12, 2011)

OleCountryBoy said:


> I just had to pull it out the way it went in and let the barb bring finger meat with it.


----------



## tim scott (Aug 12, 2011)

all those pics should be banned! you guys have put me off wanting to fish anytime soon.
tim


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 25, 2011)

OUCH.. I got hung up in a bush out of the water when I was younger. Gave that spinner bait a good yank.... it came flying back and hit me about 4" down my leg from my crotch. YIKES. I let the ER handle it too.


----------



## mesocollins (Aug 31, 2011)

Maggie Dog said:


> Been their done that, funny thing.
> I got a trout hook buried  in my cuticle of my left pointing finger
> long story short- Black female Dr was cutting out the hook and said
> " Why won't it come out". Me-" there's a barb on the end"
> Dr- "Whats a barb?" funny now..



Moral of the story- let an experienced fishing partner take it out. Then go get a shot... Tetnus and Jack D. Not necessarily in that order


----------

